# Top Ten Cigars made in the USA



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

I ran across this Top Ten Cigars made in the USA that was written in July and I found it very interesting. I though I would pass this along. There are some good cigars being made in the USA right now.

1. Tatuaje Cabinet Tainos
2. Sabor Cubano Grand Torpedo
3. Tres Hermanos Numero Tres
4. Don Pablo Cuban Round Largo - Maduro
5. Padilla Miami Robusto
6. Santiago Cabana Torpedo - Natural
6a. EL Original Toro - Maduro
7. La Gloria Cubana Torpedo Miami - Maduro
8. Cabaiguan Belicoso Fino
9. Flor de Gonzalez Gold Extra Corona
10. Don Pepin Garcia Cigars
Blue Label
Serie JJ
Habana Leon
Havana Soul
Cuban Diplomat

Here is the link to the 5 part series. Enjoy!

http://www.cigarenvy.com/2006/07/03/top-ten-made-in-the-usa-cigars-to-light-up-the-fourth-of-july-and-beyond-part-i/


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Outside of #1 I don't know if I'd even put any of those in my top 40 - 



Ron


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

RGD said:


> Outside of #1 I don't know if I'd even put any of those in my top 40 -
> 
> Ron


For cigars made in the USA?


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

The only cigar on that list that I have smoked is the LGC Torp. It was pretty good, but that was almost a year ago before my tastes changed. The last time I tried smoking one of these, it was like smoking cardboard.


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

Charles said:


> The only cigar on that list that I have smoked is the LGC Torp. It was pretty good, but that was almost a year ago before my tastes changed. The last time I tried smoking one of these, it was like smoking cardboard.


Have you smoked one of the ones rolled in Miami? They are a different animal than the regular LGC's.....


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Not surprising that Pepin is all over that list. :dr 


:ms NCRM


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

The ones I can vouch for:

4. Don Pablo Cuban Round Largo – Maduro
6a. EL Original Toro – Maduro
7. La Gloria Cubana Torpedo Miami – Maduro (one of my favs)
9. Flor de Gonzalez Gold Extra Corona

Damn...I better get to smoking more! Sheesh....

KASR


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

The Tres Hermanos are OK but the Vieux Carre is much tastier, but then again, I am a huge cameroon fan. Also, the Tres Hermanos are not as good young as the Vieux Carres, and since they only have about two weeks on them at purchase, that makes a big difference.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Wow, I really have to get out more often.
Only #1, 5 and 8 are cigars I am familiar with and have smoked.
Have no clue about the others.


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

G-Man said:


> Have you smoked one of the ones rolled in Miami? They are a different animal than the regular LGC's.....


If you say that they are different, I will have to buy one and try it. Maybe I am mistaken.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Tatuaje is quickly becoming one of my favorites!! :u


----------



## tandblov (Jun 9, 2005)

Black and milds:

inFaMOus JoE's review:

ive smoked them since i was fifteen..theyre the best smokes ever..especially when ur hung over.


SWEET!!!!


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

I've heard the LGCs from Miami are wonderfull. Also heard rumors of what kind of tobaccos they use. Wondering if they are true. Thinking of buying a box from famous sometime.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

that list is rigged.

aren't swishers & backwoods made in [email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]@?


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Kinda like a list of the top ten Texas wines isn't it?

I'm sure that one or two might be drinkable, but who has the time or the inclination to discover which ones?


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Oh well, the US can't be the best at everything...hehe.


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

They make cigars in the US? Just kidding. I don't think I have smoked anything on that list though. I will have to see what I can find. Thanks for the post.


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

moon said:


> They make cigars in the US? Just kidding. I don't think I have smoked anything on that list though. I will have to see what I can find. Thanks for the post.


If I lose my side of our football wager, then I'll make certain on of the cigars I send you is a Tatuaje.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Tatuaje Cojono 2003. An incredible cigar that can compete with ANY cigar around, IMHO.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> Oh well, the US can't be the best at everything...hehe.


Nice 500th post Bling Boy. :r

We kick A$$ at um....

Cranking out lawyers.


----------



## Cheo Malanga (Apr 4, 2006)

actually most of those cigars are rolled and blended by people who have a tone of years of experience in the cigar industry (unlike cigars made in nicaragua and dr, whose rollers are far less experienced). the problem is that it is small batch tobacco, so the quality of the leaf and the consistency of the product is not optimate.


----------



## Lopez (Mar 14, 2006)

I'd put the Padilla Miami's in the top 10 as long as it's one from a box prior to 2006. I bought my first box of the Miami robustos last November. An awesome, absolutely wonderful cigar. Not an ISOM, but not really nice. Nice enough that I bought a second box of the robustos last May. Completely different cigar. One dimensional & very very very dry. Plus the packaging was atrocious - they came in a different box, one intended for a much longer cigar & they'd tried to make up for it by putting a chunk of wood to take up the space, but the wood was way too small. A few of the feet were split and there was loose tobacco all over the inside of the box. Mucho unhappy.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Nice 500th post Bling Boy. :r
> 
> We kick A$$ at um....
> 
> Cranking out lawyers.


Hey, lets not forget. US=king of bbq

and let me tell you... I love bbq


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

Hmmm.

I see El Producto missed the cut again.


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

Ceedee said:


> Tatuaje Cojono 2003. An incredible cigar that can compete with ANY cigar around, IMHO.


Totally agree, great smoke.:dr


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

G-Man said:


> Have you smoked one of the ones rolled in Miami? They are a different animal than the regular LGC's.....


How can you tell the difference? Is there something on the label or box indicating the origin?


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

G-Man said:


> For cigars made in the USA?


Whoops my bad - note to self: read queston completely before typing - 

Ron


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Wow, I really have to get out more often.
> Only #1, 5 and 8 are cigars I am familiar with and have smoked.
> Have no clue about the others.


You and me both, only my list is sadder only smoking the LGC.


----------



## Mauirce (Jul 11, 2006)

I think this was a great opportunity to find out culturaly what the U.S. has contributed to this great past time.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Jeff said:


> How can you tell the difference?  Is there something on the label or box indicating the origin?


The ones rolled in Miami say Miami 8/11, I like the Pepin blue labels and the Tatuajes as well. I think I seen this article, wasnt it done in 5 parts? Very interesting read if it is the same articles, I know I learned alot from it.


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Wow, I really have to get out more often.
> Only #1, 5 and 8 are cigars I am familiar with and have smoked.
> Have no clue about the others.


You've had an EL O lancero. Too much tequila affects the memory:al.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

A very good writer, have only gone through parts I and II but bookmarked the cigar envy site.. I am a big fan of Tres Hermanos Torpedos. The author really nailed it talking about how at the factory they are a different animal than once they have sat in your humi for a year. It is a tremendous cigar..


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Hey guys, I just received a 5 pack of the Sabor Cubano Gran Torpedo. I ordered on 10/25 and received on 10/31 - 4 business days. They came very well packaged (USPS) and were in a Humidipack. This is the best packaging I have seen yet not including illegals. 

These cigars look awesome in their construction, but sadly I will rest them for a couple weeks before burning one

I am on a quest to try all of the cigars talked about in the arcticle.

I will post some **** in a new thread as well as here later today.

:w


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Here's the **** -

Sabor Cubano Grand Torpedo - 7" x 54


----------



## TorpedoGuy (Nov 9, 2006)

Hmm anyone have opinions on favorite Piramides? 

I've had the fortune of trying slightly aged VegasRobaina Unicos. and they are heavenly.:w


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

I think that I would have put El Titan de Bronze on the list. Made by an old time cigar family in Florida. Tremendous cigars at good prices. Must order some more. Also, Moore and Bode possibly deserved some recognition. Paul


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

TorpedoGuy said:


> Hmm anyone have opinions on favorite Piramides?
> 
> I've had the fortune of trying slightly aged VegasRobaina Unicos. and they are heavenly.:w


The Cabaiguan Belicoso Finos are a WONDERFUL smoke. THey are not as strong as a Tatuaje Unico but they still have tons of flavor.

scottie


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

WHAT no Dutch Masters? or White Owls?


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

I have yet to come across a bad Tatuaje, and I LOVE the Havana Souls! Great for those times when you just wanna get hiiiiiiiiiigh....:w


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> Kinda like a list of the top ten Texas wines isn't it?
> 
> I'm sure that one or two might be drinkable, but who has the time or the inclination to discover which ones?


They make wine in Texas?


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Skinsfan said:


> They make wine in Texas?


Yeah, they make it on a farm, uhhh, oh yeah - Boone's Farm


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

TorpedoGuy said:


> Hmm anyone have opinions on favorite Piramides?
> 
> I've had the fortune of trying slightly aged VegasRobaina Unicos. and they are heavenly.:w


These are Cuban Cigars - right?


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

taltos said:


> I think that I would have put El Titan de Bronze on the list. Made by an old time cigar family in Florida. Tremendous cigars at good prices. Must order some more. Also, Moore and Bode possibly deserved some recognition. Paul


I just ordered 3 Churchills of the La Herencia line and 3 Churchills of the Grand Reserva line.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

I have one question. Why do American Cigars have names in Espanol? One would think they would have names like : Bob's Cigar or Slim Jimz :w


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

A good many of the American cigars have Spanish names because the company owners were originally from Cuba or other South/Central American countries. Paul


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

OK, all Swisher and White Owl jokes aside, I really like the American made cigars from F.D. Grave. Muniemaker, Judges Cave, etc. They are machine made but made from 100% tobacco. 100% American tobacco, in fact. They are ugly as hell, big vericose veins in the wrapper, and I'm sure they wouldn't even come close to any of the cigars on the list, but for a cheap, 100% American tobacco cigar, I like them.


----------



## TorpedoGuy (Nov 9, 2006)

kjd2121 said:


> These are Cuban Cigars - right?


yup..heheh..i just realized i went slightly southeast of the topic. but still my all time favorite.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

RGD said:


> Outside of #1 I don't know if I'd even put any of those in my top 40 -
> 
> Ron


I recommend you try the Habana Leon (if you haven't already had one). It is excellent.


----------

